# Where to enter RRIF re-contribution on 2015 tax return?



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

For those of us who withdrew the old 2015 minimum, we were able to correct this by re-contributing the excess amount before Feb 29th. We will be issued some type of slip for use when we file our 2015 return.

I am away from home, but presumably our financial institution has issued some type of slip. But where do we enter this on our tax return?

Anyone using tax software that has guidance on this?

ADDED: Q4 of http://taxinterpretations.com/content/361518 provides an answer it seems.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I asked Studio Tax about the entry on line 232 and whether we could still Netfile. They said yes, we should netfile, but that CRA may question that amount and aske for documentation. From that earlier tax interpretation, it seemed that the financial institutions would not have to submit documentation of the recontribution to CRA. Seems a bit odd, but if correct, CRA would not have any way to verify if our recontribution was for the valid.

"Where the re-contribution is made to a RRIF or to acquire a qualifying annuity, the RRIF carrier or annuity provider, as the case may be, is not required to provide copies of the contribution receipts to the CRA."


----------

